# rtorrent hash settings



## wonslung (Jul 30, 2009)

does anyone have some tweaked hash settings for rtorrent?  It's amazingly slow to hash...the ones on the libtorrent/rtorrent Trac seem wrong/dated...anyways, i've tried them and it actually seems worse.

hash_read_ahead = 10
hash_interval = 100
hash_max_tries = 10

is what i see most often when i read posted .rtorrent.rc files..does anyone have any suggestions for tweaking this

Im on freebsd 7.2 amd64
zfs filesystem, 3 raidz1 vdevs each with 4 7200 rpm 1TB drives and 8gb ddr2 800 (not sure if any of that matters but seeing as it is a read ahead type thing i thought it might.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm using:



```
hash_read_ahead = 8
hash_interval = 10
hash_max_tries = 5
```

Those were specific settings for FreeBSD.


----------



## joel@ (Jul 30, 2009)

FWIW: I haven't defined the hash_* settings at all in my .rtorrent.rc, and everything seems fine.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm referring to:

http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentPerformanceTuning



> **BSD Notes*
> 
> I have tweaked the settings i've used in my .rtorrent.rc, and this enables me to hash at about 10Mb/sec. Listed below are the settings I use.
> 
> ...


----------



## wonslung (Jul 30, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I'm referring to:
> 
> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentPerformanceTuning



yes, i tried these...i'm thinking it's something to do with ZFS that is causing my slow hashing....or maybe i just think it's slow....i'm getting about 10 MB/s...but that feels really slow...maybe i'm just seeing it as slow because all the torrents i download are massive (8-100 gb)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2009)

The libtorrent site mentions 10Mb/sec as well (assuming they actually mean 10MB).


----------



## wonslung (Jul 31, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The libtorrent site mentions 10Mb/sec as well (assuming they actually mean 10MB).



yah, i saw that...you know what it probably is...before rtorrent i used mainly torrentflux-b4rt which uses bittornado mainly...sometimes it would have to check the data but it never took that long.....so i was assuming that rtorrents hashing was taking much longer...something must be wrong....it's probably just that they check different things...everything else about rtorrent is amazing.
It really is up to 3 times faster in some cases....ii was getting speeds up to 25 MB/s down on a single torrent...i never got that with bittornado.


----------

